# All VETERANS , PLEASE HELP



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay people, so after years of waiting yesterday I finally decided on a puppy.
But being a noob as I am in this matter, I decided to ask for help from who else but SENIORS!
I'm posting some pics of the puppy I chose, please help me decide about the color etc.
I checked under the ears, under the tail, nice tummy, good walking posture and nice reaction to sound as well... Do reply ASAP and everyone's opinion is required  

~ Sincerely,
Friend in need :3


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I'm terribly frightened by puppies from pet stores, is that where this babe is? It looks like the little guy has a shaved spot on his leg, what is that from? If he is indeed in a pet store, I'd be afraid that there are no clearances. That said, regardless where he is, he certainly deserves someone to love him. I'll defer to the true veterans on this site, but personally would be nervous about a purchase that may be supporting a puppy mill.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

I was just about to ask if he was at a pet store too! Pet store puppies usually come from puppy mills where their parents are mistreated in multiple ways. 

Color does not affect health so that should not be something to worry about.


----------



## erick1kr (Feb 19, 2013)

This little one looks like a sweetie....I would be slightly concerned about his shaved spot on the knee area. I agree with the previous posts about pet store puppies. Of course they need someone to love them but you need to make sure you are getting a healthy puppy with all of the clearances, especially because pet store puppies are incredibly over priced....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Did you buy the puppy? If so, then discussions of pet store puppies are moot.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I do not quite understand what you are asking about color. 

Wherever you got the little fur bundle from (if you actually already bought him) is to bring him to a vet withing the next 2-3 days for a good look over and a fecal. You should have been given his previous vet records by the seller, bring that with you to your vet so he can better assess what needs doing. Your puppy will need several vet visits in the next 4 months, just for vaccines and check ups. Those are very important for the health of the puppy.

I know nothing about good breeders in India but here in the US you do not find their puppies in pet stores. This is not to say that that little one could not make a great dog.


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

Sadly I'm in India and this is how things work here, I've already looked for dogs upto age 2 years to adopt for the very reason I hate puppy mills but can't really do anything as in India there is almost zero scope of adoption, I'll look into the knee again as I didn't notice it earlier. Thanks everyone, I knew coming here was a good idea, on my way to the store atm. 
Also personally I'm sad that I couldn't find a dog to adopt, so I'll continue feeding the strays near my house


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

Well the guy said that there was a chewing gum type substance stuck on that part so he had to cut them off... I got suspicious though since there was similar baldish spot on other knee... So it's gonna be 8th year without a dog :/ thanks everyone, saved me some money as well as lots of hurt :') Ty


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

How old are these pups? They do not look terribly healthy to me. I would be quite cautious about buying one of them. Have you seen the parents?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The puppies in the pictures look sickly...very thin hunched up postures...
The shaved sites on teh legs are where Intravenous medications or fluids have been injected.
The question is why?
Were the puppies so sick that they required serious medical treatment?
Or were they sedated and given IV fluids, then shipped in cages to the pet store?

Have you tried contacting your Kennel Club?
It looks like the country is divided into zones and each zone has several clubs

Club Zones - Kennel Club of India


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

From the site that LibertyMe posted above, here is the info for the GF Club of India. Even though it can be quite far from where you are, they should be able to point you in the directions of good breeders.

GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF(INDIA)
MS.RADHIKA CHANDRASHEKAR 
SECRETARY 
VILLA SHANTHA, APPLEBY ROAD 
WELLINGTON 
THE NILGIRIS - 643232
PHONE: 09952007722,09940675776 
EMAIL : [email protected]

Good luck in your search. I think you were wise to pass on the little ones from the petstore.


----------



## kleintje (Jun 16, 2013)

It's similar here in Singapore, most pups come from puppy mills or "pet farm". 

At the end I decided to go overseas to get a pup from a reputable breeder with all the clearances. I also make sure that I got a puppy from a country that doesnt require a quarantine period when the pup reach Singapore. The breeder interviewed me thoroughly and checked my background. I showed the breeder my home and where the pup will live. 

It wasnt easy but so worth it. My pup is well socialised, healthy and has an awesome temperament.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My dear lord, they dont look like Golden puppies as i know them  Agreed, they look like shaven IV sites on the legs. Bless. So so sorry its had that start in life


----------



## erick1kr (Feb 19, 2013)

So sorry that this is happening. Is there any way that you could find a breeder in the US and have the puppy brought to you or is that not even a possibility? I hope for you that you can find a puppy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, this is so sad and breaks my heart. Yes, obviously shaved for IV purposes. 
I know I am going to get bad replies for saying this but : I so wished that our precious goldens were not introduced to third world countries and their lack of vet care and lack of knowledge about dogs in general. So, I said it, do what you want with it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dragonz Saga said:


> Also personally I'm sad that I couldn't find a dog to adopt, so I'll continue feeding the strays near my house


Why not adopt one of the strays? Get one fixed, reduce the population.


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

cgriffin said:


> I know I am going to get bad replies for saying this but : I so wished that our precious goldens were not introduced to third world countries and their lack of vet care and lack of knowledge about dogs in general. So, I said it, do what you want with it.



Really it took me quite some time to even think that someone can actually say that. It just shows how there is this superiority complex in you.
I just chose a wrong person, doesn't mean everyone in my country has a bad intent for dogs( or your _PRECIOUS_ goldens), in fact I'm in talks with another breeder with KCI registration (registration means **** if breeder is bad). 
I'll just post the pic of the puppy from the older litter that my friend bought.
I really thought that people would now be open minded and let me tell you another thing now that I'm greatly pissed off, India, not a third world country anymore, has a much stable economy than most countries, is in top 20 if not top 10 countries and there are over a 100 countries. I'm new to this forums and I respect people so I'll cut you some slack but people like you *DISGUST* me.


EDIT: I've got enough knowledge about dogs, there are enough vets around my area, I have trust issues with strangers and I'm glad I do.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, that pup looks a million times better than the two sad pictures you posted in the beginning of this thread. I hope you get one more like this than the original ones you were considering.

I think the people you're pissed off at are just heartbroken for those poor puppies. As I was. I just didn't say anything. It's terrible that they have to start their little lives like that. My heart aches for them, and what I'd like to do to the people who put them in that position I cannot post here.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, that pup looks a million times better than the two sad pictures you posted in the beginning of this thread. I hope you get one more like this than the original ones you were considering.
> 
> I think the people you're pissed off at are just heartbroken for those poor puppies. As I was. I just didn't say anything. It's terrible that they have to start their little lives like that. My heart aches for them, and what I'd like to do to the people who put them in that position I cannot post here.


 
I agree with this post, and for me it has NOTHING to do with where the puppies are located at. I feel the same sadness whether the puppies are in the USA or anywhere else in the world. They deserve so much more than to be "just a dog".

Lisa and The Boys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'd like to remind everyone to please be respectful and courteous to others when posting comments.


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes and I feel sad that there are people who don't take proper care but then again it doesn't entitle anyone to blame entire countries though. I don't generally like my country much but in cases of stupid discriminative stereotypes I just feel enraged. There are enough bad breeders in every country... I really really disliked the comment by cgriffin. 
Fine you love them, many people do that and well whatever... Not gonna change his attitude no matter what I say, thanks Caroline's mom for all the help you've been  I'll make sure to reply if everything goes well


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The reminder I posted is directed towards all members posting comments. 

Here is Rule #13 as a reminder to all-



> 13. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat other members with respect. The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dragonz Saga said:


> Yes and I feel sad that there are people who don't take proper care but then again it doesn't entitle anyone to blame entire countries though. I don't generally like my country much but in cases of stupid discriminative stereotypes I just feel enraged. There are enough bad breeders in every country... I really really disliked the comment by cgriffin.


You're right, that was a bad comment by cgriffin based on a stereotype. Funny, you'd think a predominantly Hindu country would get tagged with a stereotype that is kinder to animals. But people definitely do get their own ideas about other people and other places that are not deserved, and then they sometimes do not heap the same level of condemnation on their own people or country when the exact same thing occurs there. You're right, that's not fair. But I don't think that phenomenon is exclusive to the U.S. or anyplace. It's just human nature. And the "cure" is education, not rage.

The common unifying factor for all of us here is our love for Golden Retrievers. That's what we should be focusing on. When we see abused puppies, perhaps we take leave of our senses a little bit in our heartache for those beautiful and innocent beings that we are helpless to take care of. That said, I hope you find a puppy that is perfect for you. Please keep looking for reputable breeders. It's worth the wait and the effort.


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

I thank everyone for their sincere efforts in helping me <3 here are some pics of my new furry mate


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> I know I am going to get bad replies for saying this but : I so wished that our precious goldens were not introduced to third world countries and their lack of vet care and lack of knowledge about dogs in general.


I have to say that this comment seems to come from a real lack of understanding of the world outside the US in general and India in particular. First of all, India is not a "third world country." Second, those photos could easily have come from any pet store in the United States. Third, even in countries that might be considered "third world," many people treat their animals with great respect and care.

Fourth, I love Goldens as the best breed for my own life, but I don't regard their suffering as more significant or worthy of attention than the suffering of any dog. 

Lastly, we should get the log out of our own eyes when it comes to the abuse and neglect of dogs before removing the splinters from our neighbors'.

I don't think cgriffin is hateful or stupid or anything remotely like that, but that comment seems to come from an incorrect stereotype about other countries that is pretty common in the US. Not that the US is any worse or better than other countries when it comes to things like this. People in India, for example, often have stereotypes that are just as incorrect about Americans as the other way around. We all suffer from the tendency to forget that other people have lives that are as complex and rich as ours, dreams that are as valid and deep, and ethics that typically have a lot more in common than in conflict.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on the puppy. What a cute furball. Next couple of weeks will be both fun and a nightmare.

Sorry had to say something. I've lived in 'third world' countries and traveled throughout US and Canada. There will be neglectful/horrible people everywhere regardless of country, race or background. If you saw some recent stories of dogs seized from Vancouver Island homes you would be horrified. Last stat I saw said 100,000 dogs euthanized in US daily not sure if that is true or not. Point being it's not fair to generalize. 

Regardless of wherever you get a dog from rescue, breeder, pet store, it's a dog that deserves love and a good life so celebrate that. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your puppy! Enjoy.


----------



## 10dot (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats on finding a healthy looking, cute puppy... I hope you have years of fun together!

I'm also sorry you had to put up with some ignorance here... Anyone who calls India "third world" clearly hasn't done much traveling. People can be terrible anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

:') I'll look around for more tips here as there's more good people than ignorant ones here <3 thank you everyone!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love the pictures! How are things going for you two?


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a cute little pudgie puppy! Looks like a sweetheart, hope things are going well and you are managing to get some sleep with the new little babe in your home! Have fun!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

To the OP, I've never been outside the USA. Just can't afford it, but I would assume there are good people in every country, bad people in every country, good breeders and bad ones in every country. Until very recently I was ignorant of the fact that a lot of puppy mills in certain areas of this country (USA) are run by Amish. That saddened me because as a whole I think they are good people. So in India I would assume the same is true. Good breeders are out there, but so are bad ones. I know very little about the correct conformation of puppies, but I do like the looks of the new one much better than the first one and I wish you great success, fun and adventures raising your new puppy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dragonz Saga said:


> I thank everyone for their sincere efforts in helping me <3 here are some pics of my new furry mate


What a cutie pie!  Congrats on your new puppy! Looks a little chubby, but could be just all the fur. MUCH better choice than your previous pictures. GOOD JOB! 

So, is it a boy or a girl, and what name have you chosen?

Welcome to your life, little one!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm glad you've found a puppy! FWIW, I'm Canadian and I love my country (and as far as stereotypes go, it IS true that we ROCK at hockey ). But even in my own town there are a few smaller puppy mills, a glut of BYB's, and there are no breeders here that anyone interested in clearances and performance records would consider 'reputable'. There has been a recent rise in prominent cruelty cases and animal seizures in the media- and this is a town of 90000 ppl, not a large city by any means. The fact is that where there are people who are ignorant or lacking morality, you have cruelty and puppy mills. Unfortunately, ppl like that crop up all over the world. 

Oh btw- our vet (who many consider the best small animal vet in town) is from INDIA! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, your pup is adorable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What an adorable puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dancer said:


> I'm glad you've found a puppy! FWIW, I'm Canadian and I love my country (and as far as stereotypes go, it IS true that we ROCK at hockey ). But even in my own town there are a few smaller puppy mills, a glut of BYB's, and there are no breeders here that anyone interested in clearances and performance records would consider 'reputable'. There has been a recent rise in prominent cruelty cases and animal seizures in the media- and this is a town of 90000 ppl, not a large city by any means. The fact is that where there are people who are ignorant or lacking morality, you have cruelty and puppy mills. Unfortunately, ppl like that crop up all over the world.
> 
> Oh btw- our vet (who many consider the best small animal vet in town) is from INDIA!
> 
> ...


I'm from 'Merica, where we think Canada is a third world country. And where we have trouble finding it on a map.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, nice to see you back with your sweet little puppy!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup! He/she sure is adorable.  Please tell us more.... I'm glad you decided to stick around. You'll get a lot of great help here. 

Enjoy the new baby!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Cute puppy! Did you end up finding a reputable breeder near you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dragonz Saga said:


> :') I'll look around for more tips here as there's more good people than ignorant ones here <3 thank you everyone!!


 
Your puppy is adorable! I'm glad you came back despite the rudeness you received. In time you will be able to appreciate the many helpful hints on this forum. And since a lot of rudeness is tolerated you can make use of the "ignore button", it works wonders 

By the way what did you name your puppy?


----------



## Dragonz Saga (Jan 13, 2014)

*Thank you all, little tips would be very much appreciated*

I thank you all <3 Oh I've been up all night for two days so far to make sure he's warm and comfy at night (been rainy and cold here)  he managed to get a little tick which I removed and some fleas, I got a spray from the vet for the fleas , gonna do that in the noon tomorrow (if any help/tips you guys would give, I'd love to know )


I've named him Zeus  here's another pic for all of you good folks out here


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Awwweee! Look at him in his little coat! He's SO cute!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I just want to scoop him up and NEVER let him go! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Soooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're looking for suggestions on dealing with his fleas, I would suggest starting a new thread with a title related to fleas, to catch the attention of anyone who may have dealt with this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arundevanathan (Dec 5, 2014)

I know I'm late to this thread but I'm so happy you finally got your pup. I'm now in the same position you were in a few months back...in India, looking for GR pup and trying to avoid the puppy mills. 

It would be sooo awesome if I could connect with you and if you could help me with the knowledge you must have gained in your search!


----------



## sweisser (Oct 22, 2014)

Congratulations! Zeus looks adorable and I'm sure he'll make a great pet for you and you'll make a great human for him.


----------

